# Labor Rate In New York



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

I Have Seen Labor Rates Between 70 And 82 Dollors Per Hour.i'm Trying To Start A Side Business From Home.i Also Pick Up And Deliver Only[dont Want Customers Coming To My Home].also People Seem To Love The Idea That They Dont Have To Leave Their Home.i Also Include A $25 Charge For This Service.i Need To Come Up With A Fair Labor Rate And A Minimum Charge. Any Tips Would Be Greatly Appreciated! Also Any Tips On Running A Part Time Business Would Be A Big Help, Like Do's And Dont's.


Thank You,
Townwrench.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

deleted, apparently I'm just a troll.


----------



## YouNgFiXiT247 (Jul 12, 2007)

Doing the same thing as you... Keep the charge for pick-up and don't travel more than 30 - 40 miles round trip... remember your technically driving 4 ways. Pick 1 day a week to pick-up and 1 day a week to deliver. How is your knowledge in small engine repair?? your greatest advertisment is word of mouth, escpecially in a suburban community its always good to have more than 1 pick-up in the same neighborhood. Be fast do it right the first time and your business should flurish. Another good peice of advise is buy a pressure washer and wash everything, its easier to work on and the customers apperciate it.


----------

